
If You're Not Lazy Loading Your Images, You're Wasteful - cvshane
https://www.machmetrics.com/speed-blog/not-lazy-loading-images-youre-wasteful/
======
Hard_Space
From a usability standpoint, all the advantage of LL is on the hoster's side.
For the end-user the latency is practically never adequate to prevent a
frustrating experience. I use whatever GM scripts or other hacks I can find to
just load the damned page, if such workarounds exist.

Recently eBay moved to LL in most of its searches, but this can be obviated by
re-searching from the Advanced link, for instance.

------
ZoomZoomZoom
This is ridiculous to me. I open a new tab in my browser and if I know it's a
long page with lots of pictures, like some blog or ebay listing, I might
postpone switching to the tab with the single purpose, so it loads all the
content in the background and the page is completely ready for me to scroll.

If it's combined with infinite scroll it's even worse. In such case I need to
manually scroll the page for as long as I need so it starts loading the damned
content. Not many things bring me so close to the point of rage.

~~~
cvshane
>I might postpone switching to the tab with the single purpose, so it loads
all the content in the background and the page is completely ready for me to
scroll.

You've been trained to expect pages to load slowly. If pages weren't slow to
begin with then this behavior would not be necessary.

~~~
ZoomZoomZoom
Obviously. But pages won't load much faster any time soon and lazy-loading
prevents me from using this workaround.

